# Best Finance



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Folks

Just sourced finance for my RR Evoque arriving next week. Dealt with Dan Foyle @Broker4cars.co.uk
Excellent deal and got APR at 7.2% which was way better than most others even factoring in the brokerage fee :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Pics of motor?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice one, look forward to seeing some pics of the motor when you get it.


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

Good rate. We recently purchased an Audi Q7 and managed 6.4% but I believe it was subsidised. That said, isn't it a rip off when the base rate is 0.5%. Us Brits paying over the odds as ever. My business partner in Germany recently purchased a new 911 TurboS, all €140,000 of it. His rate of finance...2.1%!!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I negotiated with Fiat yesterday and got 6.9%, which really surprised me but well chuffed nonetheless :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

lesdon499 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Just sourced finance for my RR Evoque arriving next week. Dealt with Dan Foyle @Broker4cars.co.uk
> Excellent deal and got APR at 7.2% which was way better than most others even factoring in the brokerage fee :thumb:


Who with and over how many years ?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I got 6.2 on my evoque not saying who with as you may all want it forcing up rates. I was a returning customer tho. Was offered 6.5 with santander and 6.9 with land rover both the later from the dealer.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

rinns said:


> I got 6.2 on my evoque not saying who with as you may all want it forcing up rates. I was a returning customer tho. Was offered 6.5 with santander and 6.9 with land rover both the later from the dealer.


Thanks for sharing the fact that you won't be sharing:lol:


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought my MX5 with a credit card with 0% interest on purchases for 10 months then moved it to an 18 month on balance transfers 28 months interest free


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

bigslippy said:


> Thanks for sharing the fact that you won't be sharing:lol:


I shared the other two lol, they both still beat the op's apr


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I got 0% finance through Vauxhall :thumb:


----------



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

Unfortunately that comes with a Vauxhall though...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ritchi said:


> Good rate. We recently purchased an Audi Q7 and managed 6.4% but I believe it was subsidised. That said, isn't it a rip off when the base rate is 0.5%. Us Brits paying over the odds as ever. My business partner in Germany recently purchased a new 911 TurboS, all €140,000 of it. His rate of finance...2.1%!!!


Well if people in the UK are willing to pay that....more fool them and all power to the banks/VW for charging it! :devil: :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Roan said:


> Unfortunately that comes with a Vauxhall though...


Ouch


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Tesco is 6.6% at the moment. I've just renewed @ 6.0% as a returning customer


----------

